# Work permits are available in CANADA for indian citizens to apply offshore?



## batra786 (May 26, 2014)

Hello Experts
I read a advertisement in a local newspaper, regarding work permit available for Canada for 2 years and offering $15-$18 per hour and free accommodation, food and insurance, and job maybe like data entry work(8 hours a day, 5 days a week)

My query is are Work permits are available in CANADA for indian citizens to apply offshore?
And if yes, then do we have list(if any) of employers who are offering these?
And what is the category of this visa called so?
And the cost of the visa?

Any help in this regards please?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Data entry and getting $15/hour + free accommodation + food + insurance? ROFL!
Sounds like Big Fat Lie.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Explore Careers - Wage Report - Job Bank
Data Entry Clerks - Service Canada


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

EVHB said:


> Data entry and getting $15/hour + free accommodation + food + insurance? ROFL!
> Sounds like Big Fat Lie.


Yup... you also have to factor in Income Tax (deduct 35% off the 15$/hr), transportation (how are you going to get from home to work and back again?) and incidentals (you'll want to go to out to eat for a meal now and again and you'll want to have some sort of amusement like going to the cinema)... and clothing - your clothes from India will only get you so far... the winters in Canada can be bitterly cold (even in Vancouver, the temperatures have been known to go to -15°C or colder), so you'll need a hat, a warm jacket, gloves etc for the really cold days.

Sales tax rates vary from place to place and _cannot_ be avoided... unlike in Oz and the UK, the sales tax _is *not*_ included in the shelf price.

CAD 15$/hr is above the minimum wage in most provinces, but it isn't enough $$ for a family to live on in the long term.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

batra786 said:


> Hello Experts
> I read a advertisement in a local newspaper, regarding work permit available for Canada for 2 years and offering $15-$18 per hour and free accommodation, food and insurance, and job maybe like data entry work(8 hours a day, 5 days a week)


No data entry job is going to offer anyone all of that, not a Canadian nor someone from another country. That ad is a scam. Just stop and think about it for a minute - why would a company pay all of that (salary, accommodation, food, etc.) for a simple data entry job that damned near anyone can do?


----------

